# Radish wine?



## Jericurl (Sep 13, 2013)

This weekend I'll be tearing out a large portion of my summer garden and planting my fall/winter items.

I plant black spanish radishes and I'm wondering if I should plant a few more than usual to harvest and make into wine.
These are the radish I plant.


----------



## pjd (Sep 13, 2013)

Jericurl, I don't want to discourage you from trying anything. that being said, I remember when I started this hobby I wanted to ferment everything. now I only want to ferment something I wish to drink. It takes the same amount of work to produce a wonderful Shiraz or Zinfandel as it does to produce something that likely will be used for cooking if your lucky or something that will be dumped. I would plant strawberries or blackberries and then really have something to ferment into wine. The radishes might be good fermented with sauerkraut.


----------



## Jericurl (Sep 13, 2013)

Ahhhh, yes. Sauerkraut, my other love! lol.

Yes, I'm already going to be planting a fair amount to ferment with kraut and peppers.
It was just a curiousity that I wanted to see if anyone had explored.
I know that some radish and beets can be rather high in sugar content and was more curious than anything.


----------



## pjd (Sep 13, 2013)

wow! radish, cabbage and peppers, hopefully hot peppers fermented into a kraut! it cant get much better than that!


----------



## Jericurl (Sep 13, 2013)

It is absolutely delicious but it will light you on fire!


----------



## pjd (Sep 13, 2013)

What peppers do you use?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 13, 2013)

you can ferment almost anything... you should draw the line somewhere.
if you want saur kraut wine, drink the juice, its all ready fermented.
your a very new wine maker that does not have the whole picture in a frame, yet you want to take on the fruits/vegetables that almost no one use....good luck to you.
maybe you will be the only to drink, i do not know.
arent you the person with having trouble with prickly pear.
good luck...again./


----------



## Jericurl (Sep 13, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> arent you the person with having trouble with prickly pear.
> good luck...again./



I haven't started it yet, don't jinx me!

Pjd, 
I use cowhorn peppers.


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 13, 2013)

You wanna try a radish wine, try a radish wine. I'd start with a small batch though.

"A person with a new idea is a crank until the idea succeeds."~Mark Twain


----------

